

Wall Street cashes out investment in Chris Dodd - miked
http://www.sfexaminer.com/politics/Wall-Street-cashes-out-investment-in-Chris-Dodd-91414684.html

======
yardie
Dodd can write whatever legislation he wants, it's up to the rest of the
senate to actually approve it. If he doesn't have the political clout to keep
his seat I doubt any other senator is willing to follow his footsteps. Plus
what is done by one can be undone by another; see the Glass-Steagal Act undone
by Graham-Leach-Bliley.

